# Shoalwater Cat 23 pix



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Could I get some pics of you all's Shoalwater cat 23's.
I'm in the market.......and how about those breaking shafts. Anyone more problems there if you drive like an old man which I am....
Are the transom's key slotted like Trans Cat hull ?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Wise choice, I really like my 23 Cat. The main problem with the shafts breaking was having the wrong thrust washer on the Merc props. There was a Yamaha with a broke shaft at EL Campo BC, but it was rear ended by a vehicle before failing. the transom is not key slot like Tran or Haynie. I'll try to get a pic of mine loaded up. Here's some links in the mean time: http://www.fishingworld.com/vDealer...ils.tmpl?SKU=1294374608179261872&RID=85266785

http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/used_fishing_boat.htm


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I like to fish in the open bays ,not just up in 12 inches of water.
Does yours take the rough water without taking waves over the front. 
It has no turned up nose like my current Transport Tunnel V.
I really love the boat I have now and its in mint condition but I would love to have a little longer boat for more casting room with a boat full. 
Are those hatches strong enough to stand on ?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> I like to fish in the open bays ,not just up in 12 inches of water.
> Does yours take the rough water without taking waves over the front.
> It has no turned up nose like my current Transport Tunnel V.
> I really love the boat I have now and its in mint condition but I would love to have a little longer boat for more casting room with a boat full.
> Are those hatches strong enough to stand on ?


I've had it out in some fairly rough water in West Matty, as long as you keep moving it'll stay dry. If you chop the power and come to a stop, it'll try to break over the nose.

As far as the hatch covers go, I have been impressed with them and they are stronger than they look. I'm pretty good sized and stand on them all the time. They seem to be water tight as well.

The boat has a LOT of fishing room, we traded up from a vhull and the open room on this boat is awesome. With the 8ft deck in the front there's room for 2 guys to be casting comfortably, plus my wife and daughter like it for laying out.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> I like to fish in the open bays ,not just up in 12 inches of water.
> Does yours take the rough water without taking waves over the front.
> It has no turned up nose like my current Transport Tunnel V.
> I really love the boat I have now and its in mint condition but I would love to have a little longer boat for more casting room with a boat full.
> Are those hatches strong enough to stand on ?


I have a 25' Shoalwater you dont have to worry about your feet getting weight when at rest. And the boxes are strong enough that I had a 
customer 6'6" 500lbs stand on them so the hatches will hold just about anyone.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

williamcr said:


> ............I had a customer 6'6" 500lbs stand on them so the hatches will hold just about anyone.


Yowzah! That's a biggun....


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont know Ray. That New F-23 from TranSport looks like it will do anything the Shoalwater will do.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

CAPSIZED said:


> I dont know Ray. That New F-23 from TranSport looks like it will do anything the Shoalwater will do.


The F23 isn't new.It's been around for awhile.There are a few in POC but most are in Mansfield and further down South.That is what Donny told me.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Yowzah! That's a biggun....


Hay when he stepped of the dock onto the nose of the boat you knew it.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Look at this 23 cat with a Yamaha 250 SHO, nice................
http://www.fishingworld.com/vDealer...ils.tmpl?SKU=1295717527267093663&RID=79555955


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

That 23' with the sho sure has my attention...dammit


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

FishAfrica said:


> Look at this 23 cat with a Yamaha 250 SHO, nice................
> http://www.fishingworld.com/vDealer...ils.tmpl?SKU=1295717527267093663&RID=79555955


 That is one fine looking boat......my color to....
My problem is I dont want that raised console...I have always kept my boats in my garage and that is too tall.....But I really just not sure I like those raised consoles anyway......BUt that is still one fine boat..
Believe me, I am in a delima right now..........what to buy ?
I crossed west galveston bay this afternoon with a good 17 mph wind.
I sure wish I had been in that boat for a good test ride...
My Transport 20 handled it great though...


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> That is one fine looking boat......my color to....
> My problem is I dont want that raised console...I have always kept my boats in my garage and that is too tall.....But I really just not sure I like those raised consoles anyway......BUt that is still one fine boat..
> Believe me, I am in a delima right now..........what to buy ?
> I crossed west galveston bay this afternoon with a good 17 mph wind.
> ...


I feel your pain, I was in your position 4 months ago. Go drive a shoalcat in some wind and decide for yourself. Bill has a new 21cat he demos with. Be warned that ride was expensive!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/user/captainhenry52#p/u/9/0fGX2Vku14E
here is a video i shot awhile back


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*21" Shoalwater Cat*

The 23' hull design, cut down to 21' 8". Just to give you some ideas. Good luck with your decision. You won't be disappointed with the 23'. I have owned both.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

tcjay2 said:


> The 23' hull design, cut down to 21' 8". Just to give you some ideas. Good luck with your decision. You won't be disappointed with the 23'. I have owned both.


Great looking ride.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*23 CAT Pics*



Redfishr said:


> Could I get some pics of you all's Shoalwater cat 23's.
> I'm in the market.......and how about those breaking shafts. Anyone more problems there if you drive like an old man which I am....
> Are the transom's key slotted like Trans Cat hull ?


Here is mine, we love it, 200 HO ETECH, Bobs Jack plate, Hydro steering, Custom leaning post, T top, Front tower, Garmin 740 color touchscreen, VHS, Stereo with XM and Ipod hookup, dual batteries, battery switch, 2 livewells with pump. extended back deck with 4 compartments, smaller front deck with 2 compartments, (more room on main deck for coolers) 3 coolers, 2 with cushions. custom canvas cover for console. 6 pop up stainless kleets. we had a custom thrust washer built by Portland Marine No issues. The folks at Portland Marine are Awesome, Carol and Manual are great!!!!!! . The larger engines 225+ HO's were the ones having issues because the prop did not sit right and it was wobling, well that wobble is NOT good. It was a fitting issue not a shaft issue. NONE of them ever broke unless they had Merc props or non evinrude props on them. (Merc props are awesome, REV 4) with the Thrust washer issue fixed, no more problems. We had all of our alluminum work Done by Danny Hubbell in Rockport. Dude is awesome. Notice the rod holders down on the floor behind the leaning post. I designed that and it worked out great. Good luck, if you have any questions call me. BTW the 200 HO is plenty of engine, unless you are looking for uper 50's or low 60's We get 50 mph with a loaded boat (5 adults, 2 kids and a lab) and lots of beer.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

What kind of draft depth you guys getting?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

El Primero said:


> What kind of draft depth you guys getting?


mine floats in about 8 inches loaded


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*draft*



capt henry said:


> mine floats in about 8 inches loaded


X2... we have had water in both back live wells, coolers full..... of beer and still been at 8 inches. The width is what does it... its so darn stabil too...


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

capt henry said:


> mine floats in about 8 inches loaded


x3 Didn't measure, times I think we are gonna touch bottom while drift fishing, she will float right over!


----------



## jwagenfehr (Aug 12, 2005)

*My 23' Cat*

I guide out of mine and have been thouroughly pleased after running it for the last 7 months. I used it this duck season and had it loaded down with 4 hunters and myself along with brush, benches, and decoys and 40 - 50 gallons of gas and still got up in knee deep water over mud. I'm running the 200 HO ETEC and it's got plenty of HP in my opinion. Lightly loaded the best speed I've gotten it about 53. Not a speed boat boat but plenty fast for what I do. Takes a pretty good chop and is dry. Runs very, very skinny. I run a Solas prop with extra cup and have had no issues with the shaft. All in all I love the boat and will probably be selling this one and ordering a new one if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr
Seadrift


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*200 HO*



jwagenfehr said:


> I guide out of mine and have been thouroughly pleased after running it for the last 7 months. I used it this duck season and had it loaded down with 4 hunters and myself along with brush, benches, and decoys and 40 - 50 gallons of gas and still got up in knee deep water over mud. I'm running the 200 HO ETEC and it's got plenty of HP in my opinion. Lightly loaded the best speed I've gotten it about 53. Not a speed boat boat but plenty fast for what I do. Takes a pretty good chop and is dry. Runs very, very skinny. I run a Solas prop with extra cup and have had no issues with the shaft. All in all I love the boat and will probably be selling this one and ordering a new one if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Capt. Jason Wagenfehr
> Seadrift


Jason, I have the 200 HO as well and I just dont see any reason for more HP. The hole shot is crazy!!! Anymore hole shot and you cant hang on. I guess if you want 65mph, but seriously, how fast do you want to go in a flats boat. Someone one of these days is going to hit shallow water or something at 65+mph and @#$% will hit the fan. We drive everyday over water with structure, shallow reefs, crab traps, floating debree etc.. any faster than the mid 40's I get a little concerned. Good to see a Capt. that also seems to feel the same way. cheers and nice rig!!! Joe


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Salt&Sol said:


> Jason, I have the 200 HO as well and I just dont see any reason for more HP. The hole shot is crazy!!! Anymore hole shot and you cant hang on. I guess if you want 65mph, but seriously, how fast do you want to go in a flats boat. Someone one of these days is going to hit shallow water or something at 65+mph and @#$% will hit the fan. We drive everyday over water with structure, shallow reefs, crab traps, floating debree etc.. any faster than the mid 40's I get a little concerned. Good to see a Capt. that also seems to feel the same way. cheers and nice rig!!! Joe


when i got mine (# 8 or 9) i was the first to put a 200HO on one, they were putting the 225 and 250's on at the time. 
I truly love it i have @400 hours on it and have run it in all kinds of conditions.
If you can handle the PUCKER FACTOR it has it may be the style of boat for you.:brew:
just my .02


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

I love my 200 HO as well, it runs great, gets good gas and purrs. We dont have 400 hrs, but hope to get there with no issues... knock on wood. I really cant say enough about this CAT, they are everything you said they were Capt Henry, and boy will they go shallow.... real shallow. Thanks for all your post!! Cheers


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

*2011 Shoalwater 23' Cat*

Took this with my i-phone the day I picked it up. Powered with a Yamaha 200 HPDI Series 2. Thanks to Gene at Shoalwater and Bill at El Campo Boating Center and Craig Vossler with the aluminum work. They built me a fantastic boat!!!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

capt henry said:


> If you can handle the PUCKER FACTOR it has it may be the style of boat for you.:brew:
> just my .02


No Kidding Captain Henry! Took out a friend who runs a Majek, he seemed to be really impressed with how shallow this boat ran.

As for the hole shot, Gene (from Shoalwater) and I were testing props. We had Jack Foreman's drag/lifter props on and set her down in the mud. IN THE MUD. Gene stood infront of the console, I turned the wheel hard left and gave her the juice, she JUMPED out of the water. The hole shot is wicked!

In hard packed sand, I need about 12" to get on top.

Check out this video:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

seadave said:


> Took this with my i-phone the day I picked it up. Powered with a Yamaho 200 HPDI Series 2. Thanks to Gene at Shoalwater and Bill at El Campo Boating Center. They got me a fantastic boat lined out!!!


I am pretty sure I saw you at Buccees on 59 back in December. Unless someone has the exact same boat, color and motor. Those are all nice lookin' rigs.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> I like to fish in the open bays ,not just up in 12 inches of water.
> Does yours take the rough water without taking waves over the front.
> It has no turned up nose like my current Transport Tunnel V.
> I really love the boat I have now and its in mint condition but I would love to have a little longer boat for more casting room with a boat full.
> Are those hatches strong enough to stand on ?


Full Speed in a 2.5-3' chop is no problem. Like riding on a cushion of air with a super dry ride.

Now granted, your transport will probabaly ride a bit smoother with the big bow because it cuts through the waves. This boat takes the waves a little differently (as all cats do), but it rides very smooth.

Before I bought this boat, my wife and I test drove an El Pescador, and I have been in Mowdy's, Tran's Cats, Haynie Cats and Majeks. I like the 23' shoalwater cat the best.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, i'll play..here's my 23 cat.. powered it with 250 SHO! 
As far as i know, this is the first shoalwater 23cat with an aluminum raised console. I did it so i can hold 60 gals but still keep weight down. 
The hole shot with the SHO is amazing... and its a 4 stroke, no more adding oil! Its hit 61mph with a powertech prop... I'm really excited to see what it will do with a better prop.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

seadave said:


> Took this with my i-phone the day I picked it up. Powered with a Yamaha 200 HPDI Series 2. Thanks to Gene at Shoalwater and Bill at El Campo Boating Center and Craig Vossler with the aluminum work. They built me a fantastic boat!!!


WOW, your boat looks great! Congrats:brew2:
Here's mine just after we got it:


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

:spineyes:I'm so confused! Sounds like another boat to go try out..


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is mine, it hasnt dissapointed me yet well besides the broken prop shaft, have a 300hpdi on it,wish i had a SHO.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Some sweet rides y'all got there...


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> ok, i'll play..here's my 23 cat.. powered it with 250 SHO!
> As far as i know, this is the first shoalwater 23cat with an aluminum raised console. I did it so i can hold 60 gals but still keep weight down.
> The hole shot with the SHO is amazing... and its a 4 stroke, no more adding oil! Its hit 61mph with a powertech prop... I'm really excited to see what it will do with a better prop.


 when you get ready for new prop make sure you call jack foreman and check his out. he ready knows what the 23 needs with the different motors


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

capt henry said:


> when you get ready for new prop make sure you call jack foreman and check his out. he ready knows what the 23 needs with the different motors


Got his number? that would be great cuz not many have this set up. as you know, all set-ups are different.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> Got his number? that would be great cuz not many have this set up. as you know, all set-ups are different.


here it is

jack foreman 361-552-2789

henry


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

capt henry said:


> here it is
> 
> jack foreman 361-552-2789
> 
> henry


Thanks, where is he located? POC?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> Thanks, where is he located? POC?


green lake just off hwy 35, it is not far from poc


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

capt henry said:


> when you get ready for new prop make sure you call jack foreman and check his out. he ready knows what the 23 needs with the different motors


He did mine, it was great. I think it ended up being the same you have on your's Henry.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

seadave said:


> He did mine, it was great. I think it ended up being the same you have on your's Henry.


when it warms up he has a couple of more props to test. he has been working on these new ones primarily for the 23..:doowapsta


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great lookin rigs guys.....


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Aluminum raised console*



rsparker67 said:


> ok, i'll play..here's my 23 cat.. powered it with 250 SHO!
> As far as i know, this is the first shoalwater 23cat with an aluminum raised console. I did it so i can hold 60 gals but still keep weight down.
> The hole shot with the SHO is amazing... and its a 4 stroke, no more adding oil! Its hit 61mph with a powertech prop... I'm really excited to see what it will do with a better prop.


I saw a 23 for sale in Austin with a Raised aluminum console about 6 months ago... It was a used 23. Not sure how old yours is, but Your and that one in Austin are the only ones I have seen with that type of console lift... I think he had a 300 Etech, anyway, I like your set up better, he had the other console, Im partial to the one you and I have. BTW killer color!!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Salt&Sol said:


> I saw a 23 for sale in Austin with a Raised aluminum console about 6 months ago... It was a used 23. Not sure how old yours is, but Your and that one in Austin are the only ones I have seen with that type of console lift... I think he had a 300 Etech, anyway, I like your set up better, he had the other console, Im partial to the one you and I have. BTW killer color!!!


Darn, thought i was the first! oh well. thanks for the color compliment, that had to be the hardest decision to figure out lol. 
We actually ordered our boats at the same time from Portland Marine, i wasn't in a hurry so yours came first..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Sweet boat Parker! Nice motor choice too! I really like those SHO's. What pitch prop are you running? I've got a Bravo 1 22 pitch and Bravo XS in 24 pitch that we can test on your boat the next time I'm in town


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet boat Parker! Nice motor choice too! I really like those SHO's. What pitch prop are you running? I've got a Bravo 1 22 pitch and Bravo XS in 24 pitch that we can test on your boat the next time I'm in town


that would be great to test those.... Kresta's, where i got the motor, put a 21 powertech on it when i got it, i didn't want that prop but.... long story... nm.. anyway, i know it will do more with the right prop. The powertech will make a good backup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That powertech will be a good 9 mile hole prop. I switch to a Coastal Prop when I'm in the skinny water. You should see 5 more mph with a Bravo if it's the right pitch.


----------



## ccredtrout (Apr 14, 2010)

Just took test run in the 21'8 and it handled great. Really loved the boat.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

ccredtrout said:


> Just took test run in the 21'8 and it handled great. Really loved the boat.


Yes it's a good one! What motor was on the back?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

56K


----------

